# Help me out



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Hey guys. I'm looking for another banner. This is for a friend of mine, and it needs to be of David the Crow. ORRRRRR Of Jeff Joslin, Carlos Newton, and David Loiseau all in one. Give me something with this stuff. :thumb02:


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

does it need to have the canadian flag too? and whats his Screen Name or nick name?


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Crow. Lol. It can have the Canadian flag if you wnat. But have a lot of the colour black-ish. or dark ish,


----------

